# new pet but which one ?



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

decided to get a new pet, either another gp for blackjack who is all by himself now (his 2 mates died) OR a cute little lop bun ? id wanna keep whatever i got indoors but how do i choose which ???? help


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd get another guinea pig


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I say get a GP and a bunny!

Maybe even a hamster plus a rat or two as well


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

How old is blackjack?? If he still has a while to live I suggest getting him a friend, otherwise go for the rabbit, but they do way better in pairs


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> How old is blackjack?? If he still has a while to live I suggest getting him a friend, otherwise go for the rabbit, but they do way better in pairs


hes only 5mths old, i think i should at least get him a (neutered) girl friend


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I would go for another guinea pig if I was you to keep him company.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Get another guinea pig.  *Rabbits should not be kept with guinea pigs anyway.* It is not fair on them. Rabbits love to groom and snuggle together, GPs do not. Rabbits can also bully and harrass GPs away from food and injure them with one hefty kick, even in play. Rabbits may also carry Bordetella bronchiseptica or Pasteurella which can prove fatal to guinea pigs. Apart from all that, why keep two different species together which cannot communicate? How lonely, especially for the piggy! Nah! Get another pig!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i wasnt planning on keeping a bun with a gp but thx for the info  yea i think aother gp (or 2 :001_tt2 aswell


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I say get a GP and a bunny!
> 
> Maybe even a hamster plus a rat or two as well


oh shhhhhh dont tempt me hahaha


----------

